# sourcen löschen?

## derRichard

hallo!

wie kann ich die sourcen aller programme löschen die installiert habe?

mfg

richard

----------

## oisch

sind alle in /usr/portage/distfiles

kann man problemlos löschen. obs sinnvoll ist ist ne andere Frage. Wenn du ein bischen im Forum suchst findest du ein perl-script welches nur alte sourcen (also nicht installierte) löscht

----------

## simon

Hi,

welche Sourcen meinst du? Die Sourcen der Programme die du installierst, sprich runterladest, landen in

/usr/portage/distfiles

Dieses Verzeichnis kann mitunter recht gross werden. Die Datein kannst du natuerlich loeschen, laeufst aber Gefahr sie bei einer Folgeinstallation wieder runterladen zu muessen (manche upgrades sind nur patches, soweit ich weiss).

```
bea mnt # du -sh distfiles/

908M    distfiles
```

Compiliert werden die Programme in

/var/tmp/portage

bzw dort, wo die Umgebungsvariable PORTAGE_TMPDIR verweist. Nach dem Compilieren sollte ein grossteil der Dateien aber wieder verschwunden sein (ausser es tritt ein Fehler auf und emerge bricht ab). Bei mir befindet sich lediglich die Verzeichnisstruktur der Programme in /var/tmp/portage, Dateien gibt es dort eigentlich keine.

```
bea tmp # du -hs portage 

12M     portage
```

Sollte man aber auch problemlos loeschen koennen, da diese Unterverzeichnisse ja wieder angelegt werden.

War es das, was du wissen wolltest?

Simon

----------

## derRichard

genau das wollte ich wissen  :Smile: 

thx,

richard

----------

